# Claiming unused tax credit refund



## ivorystraws (30 Dec 2008)

Good Morning,

I just have a query (on behalf of my brother) in relation to unused tax credits. He hasn't been working since 11th of August of this year as he is out of the country traveling. 
Am I correct in assuming that he is entitled to;


reclaim a refund of all unused tax credits within this financial year
reclaim PRSI that he paid this year, assuming that he's below the threshold (is it €25k?).

Is there anything else? I don't think he has claimed for any rent relief during the year as the landlord isn't registered! What can he do in this instance?

In order to reclaim the tax credits, does he just download form P50 from Revenue.ie and send it to them along with his P45 from his last job? 
Or would it get issued automatically if he contacts them and asks for a P21 balancing statement? 
How does he reclaim the PRSI paid or is this possible?

Anything else he should be doing?

Thanks for any advice in advance!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2008)

ivorystraws said:


> Am I correct in assuming that he is entitled to;
> 
> 
> reclaim a refund of all unused tax credits within this financial year


Probably - see Form P50.


> reclaim PRSI that he paid this year, assuming that he's below the threshold (is it €25k?).


Not sure but I don't think so. _PRSI _is not treated the same way as tax (e.g. _Form P50 _claims).


> Is there anything else? I don't think he has claimed for any rent relief during the year as the landlord isn't registered! What can he do in this instance?


He can backdate his claim for this (for up to 4 preceding tax years if relevant) regardless of the landlord's (_PRTB? Revenue?_) registration status. See Form Rent1.


> In order to reclaim the tax credits, does he just download form P50 from Revenue.ie and send it to them along with his P45 from his last job?


Yes.


> Or would it get issued automatically if he contacts them and asks for a P21 balancing statement?


Yes.


> How does he reclaim the PRSI paid or is this possible?


Don't think he can but he should ask his local tax office.


----------



## ivorystraws (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks Clubman. Very helpful as always!

Happy New Year!


----------



## allthedoyles (30 Dec 2008)

ivorystraws said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> IAm I correct in assuming that he is entitled to;
> 
> ...


 
Yes you can claim back PRSI by sending a copy of your P60 to address below ( nothing to do with tax office )

Go to www.welfare.ie for more details ( search for 'possible refund of health contribution' )

This is an excerpt from Welfare website :

*Where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €500, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €26,000, the employee may claim a refund of the 2% Health Contribution deduction, or where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €1,925, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €100,100, the employee may claim a refund of the 0.5% Health Contribution deduction from the* 
*Department of Social & Family Affairs 

PRSI Refunds 

Oisin House 

Pearse St. 

Dublin 2. 

Telephone (01) 6732586 
*​


----------

